# Scared to go to the doctor



## Sunnie (Dec 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you clean your teeth before you go to the dentist?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

It could heal on it's own if you take stool softeners/fiber. But it could also get worse or not heal.
My dad had this same thing very bad, and his doctor just told him to take Metamucil until it healed.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Doctors are professionals and I can assure you that they've seen things far far worse than a young women's butt. Doctors also take patient confidentiality with great seriousness; if your doc blabs to your mom, that's a massive ethical breach, which is grounds for a lawsuit. Your doctor also shouldn't judge you, because they aren't perfect themselves. As for your dad, don't tell him, or your mother, about it.

What I'm saying is that while the nervousness your're feeling is perfectly, completely, normal and natural, it is misplaced.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you get anyone else to drive you? You may hurt your moms feelings, but if you're older than 18, I really don't think it's appropriate that your mom actually sees the doctor with you. Heck, you can just have your mom drive, and you can tell her that. Also, doesn't your doctor ask your mom to step out when they ask about your social history (sexual history, drugs, alcohol, etc.), because if they don't, that's a problem in itself. Perhaps, because you are too old anyways, you should try to find a new doctor, and then your mom won't have the excuse that she just wants to talk to her friend, who happens to be your doctor, and it would provide an excellent time to tell her you don't want her entering the exam room with you.

As for your butt being gross, seriously, it isn't. I almost have to lol because we started medical school with anatomy, where we work with the *dead* bodies of people who were almost exclusively very old. It doesn't get much grosser than that, and after the first few days nobody is really grossed out anymore. Keep in mind your doc has also probably seen kids who haven't wiped, or have been gross for any number of other reasons, probably none of which have phased them. In rotations they probably dealt with this plus older folks who haven't wiped, or homeless people, or whatever other gross things attendings and residents will throw their way for amusement.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with lonelyjew. They are professionals and have seen it all. It's like going to those salons who do bikini/brazillian waxes and worrying about your bits down there when they probably just see it as them completing their job. I had to go to the doctor for the same reason...and the doctor actually complimented me on my behind xD If its an anal fissure you could try to grab like a shallow shower bucket that is big enough to fit your behind, fill it up with warm water and sit in it for a bit. Apparently it's suppose to help with the circulation to help promote healing.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sunnie said:


> Thank you for being so nice and talking to me and helping me out. I really, truly appreciate it. Thank you.


Hey no problem at all. I honestly couldn't tell you whether you actually _need_ to see the doctor, but if you do, and you don't, it could get worse (but again, I really don't know). I know you don't want to force a change the status quo for your mom's sake, but honestly, if you really want to break this very uncomfortable and inappropriate doctor/patient/mother (seriously, this is borderline violation of confidentiality and your doc isn't acting professionally), right now is the time. The fact is pediatricians are licensed to treat children, with childhood health problems, not adults. It isn't abnormal for them to continue to see patients some time, but they really are supposed to send them to a standard family practitioner or internal medicine doc.

What I mean to say is that you can tell your mom and/or your current doctor that you feel you're too old to see a pediatrician, and that you would like to move to a clinic for adults. You wouldn't be telling your mom that you don't want to see the pediatrician because she and your mom put you in a very uncomfortable place, you would just be saying you feel it would be more appropriate to see an normal doctor, because you are an adult.

edit*
Even better, call your current doctor's office and a hold of your doctor (you might have to wait, or ask if the doctor can call you back when it's convenient) and then, over the phone, tell her that you would like her to refer you to a family practitioner because you're an adult now. If you want, you can explain to her that you don't want to hurt your mom's feelings, but this has to be done eventually and I'm sure even if the doc does blab to your mom, your mom will understand that you didn't want to hurt her feelings at least. Maybe you could even ask the doctor to say it was her idea to your mom that you see a normal doctor.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had one... Don't stress.

Try some daily laxative to soften up your stools (I had a massive bottle of liquid stuff which the doc prescribed)... Best way, then ride it out 

You could also put some ointment on it to help it heal... I'm thinking PawPaw ointment, baby rash cream, or there's a brand especially for things like Hemorrhoids... There's a brand here called "Anusol" - lol. Not sure if you have it but it'll help.

May take awhile to heal so keep on the laxatives !!!

You don't need to see a doctor - they will probably tell you what I just did.


----------



## wiiliam445 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think you must be go to a doctor and tell him every thing than you will b satisfied if u have some disease than doctor give you a good advice.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking for medical answers online is hands down the WORST IDEA EVER... especially for someone who suffers from anxiety. So many simple things can cause bleeding, so before freaking yourself out, you really should go to a doctor. At your age, there is a very slight chance that it is cancer. Chances are, it is IBS or an anal fissure, but you really need to find out as soon as possible, so you can address the issue, and stop worrying. As for your 'girly parts'... Do you know how many of those things they see a day?! haha... nothing an 18 year old girl has to offer is going to gross out a doctor. Shave if you want, don't shave if you don't want to. You should probably go to a gastroenterologist, rather than a general practioner though, since that is what they specialize in. That will save you the issue of having someone you know look at your butt. lol. Good luck.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Get some Docusate Sodium from your pharmacy and take 100-200mg twice daily till your stools are softer and your anus heals. It's basically just fiber in a gel cap. gogogo!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I went thur this period when i used too take painful poo's lol, i won't go into much detail's but it was disturbing adjusting your diet can fix's this, Too much canned food too much protein, to much calcium or iron too much fiber,dairy they can all cause this, coconut oil is a great natural laxitive as well, drink ton's of water stay away from coffee, yeah seeing streeks of blood in your poo ain't fun, but if it like ton's of blood then it probably something much more serious,


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I went in to get my 'girl parts' checked a couple months ago for the first time and I'm a virgin too. It's kinda funny but you really forget the doctor is looking down there. And I am as shy and timid as they come but ya, I was able to let her look. It was weird at first but I shrugged it off. As everyone says, they have seen worse. Shave if you want, it's your choice. But I suggest calling your pediatrician and getting referred to another doctor if that's the problem. Good luck!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

banana time... lots of'em


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It could be worse. I've know a couple of women who forgot about their appointments and engaged in acts one might not wish to explain to a doctor. They had to explain their bruised butt from their masochistic play.:spank

Does your situation now sound a tad better by comparison?

Doctors have seen it all, so it would be pretty damn hard to be the first & actually surprise 'em.


----------

